# iphone 4 wont play music through usb cord



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Usually, for me, when the iPod option doesn't come up, that means the car doesn't even recognize it being connected. I have this issue with my older iPod classic and I haven't been able to confirm if it's the iPod or the Cruze. I constantly have to unplug the iPod and plug it back in. Usually the iPod freezing makes this happen. Not that this has anything to do with it, but a new version of iOS was pushed out yesterday.


----------



## luvndacruze (Mar 9, 2012)

yes i just downloaded the new update a few mins ago and tried again in the car and it works now.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

exactly what happened to mine a few weeks ago, after i installed the update it worked again


----------



## greystreet (Mar 26, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 Cruze and am having issues with the USB as well. I have an iPhone 4s. When I plug the USB in, nothing happens. If I press the USB into the port kind of hard and jiggle it around, it sometimes recognizes it and then plays music fine. But I have to really jiggle it pretty hard and it is inconsistent. I tried a new USB cord too...same thing. Is the USB port bad? Any other thoughts?


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

greystreet said:


> I just bought a 2012 Cruze and am having issues with the USB as well. I have an iPhone 4s. When I plug the USB in, nothing happens. If I press the USB into the port kind of hard and jiggle it around, it sometimes recognizes it and then plays music fine. But I have to really jiggle it pretty hard and it is inconsistent. I tried a new USB cord too...same thing. Is the USB port bad? Any other thoughts?



I wouldn't say it was the cord. Take it too your dealer and let them know.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

greystreet said:


> I just bought a 2012 Cruze and am having issues with the USB as well. I have an iPhone 4s. When I plug the USB in, nothing happens. If I press the USB into the port kind of hard and jiggle it around, it sometimes recognizes it and then plays music fine. But I have to really jiggle it pretty hard and it is inconsistent. I tried a new USB cord too...same thing. Is the USB port bad? Any other thoughts?


 I would have to agree that your best bet would be to take the vehicle into your local dealer and have them take a look. Please keep me or Stacy posted on your progress. Thank you in advance. 

Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (filling in for Stacy).


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Knock on wood but when I took my Cruze for a test drive, I had a hard time getting the Ipod to connect. It seemed to only find the Ipod when connected at startup. Since updating to the latest IOS, I can connect it anytime and it's recognized.


----------



## jello_bob (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone experiencing problems now? I am looking to plug my iPhone 4 into the USB port and want to know what to expect...


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I would have to agree that your best bet would be to take the vehicle into your local dealer and have them take a look. Please keep me or Stacy posted on your progress. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (filling in for Stacy).


But how will they be able to fix this if it only happens sporadically? Lets be real, knowing my luck, on the day i take it in, the USB port will work melodiously with my 4s...


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

luvndacruze said:


> As the title says my iphone 4 will not play any music through the usb cord in the car. i have had the car for 4 months now and it has worked fine until recently (about a week ago). it charges the phone perfectly but when the ipod app is suppose to come up automatically it doesn't. I have blue tooth on at all times, i tried waiting until blue tooth connects and vice versa. still nothing. any suggestions?


Do you have a 2013 Cruze with the GM MyLink? GM Mylink comes with Bluetooth A2DP Streaming music. If not, then you will need to install the Bluetooth PDIM. Click on the "Bluetooth Stereo AUX" in my signature for a thread on this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> But how will they be able to fix this if it only happens sporadically? Lets be real, knowing my luck, on the day i take it in, the USB port will work melodiously with my 4s...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free




WMPthree,
If you are experiencing this issue with your Cruze, I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this issue diagnosed and fixed for you. Please keep me posted on your progress with this. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

WMPthree - have you borrowed and tried a different device in the USB port? A memory stick with songs on it should work for this. This would eliminate your iPhone or the car from the troubleshooting equation.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry guys, I didn't see the responses to my post. I actually just called my dealer today. They said that since I have a 2011, the USB software may need an update. I am going in later this week. 

My problem mainly occurs when scanning my "artists." The menus will often freeze and then disconnect from my iPhone/iPod/iPad. 
A second issue is when the USB is connected, my menus will freeze, not showing the song name or artist and will not let me skip to the next song. 

I hope this can be resolved. I also read on here that you can update to ye Camaro software for $90. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## joshty (Oct 31, 2012)

I was having similar issue but it was not with ipod only but with any other player also. It was usb port issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't see the responses to my post. I actually just called my dealer today. They said that since I have a 2011, the USB software may need an update. I am going in later this week.
> 
> My problem mainly occurs when scanning my "artists." The menus will often freeze and then disconnect from my iPhone/iPod/iPad.
> A second issue is when the USB is connected, my menus will freeze, not showing the song name or artist and will not let me skip to the next song.
> ...



WMPthree,
Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> WMPthree,
> Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Much appreciated, Stacy. Thanks a lot.


----------



## New owner (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, I took my 2012 for a day test drive no issues. Bought the car same day. Today actually. Drive off lot and now it is telling me its not supported!!!!!! How can the car go from working fine to an hour later it's not working at all!!!


----------



## Bbelle1194 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have had a 2012 Cruze LS for a year now. I've had the same iPhone 4 the whole time, my son had a 2nd gen iPod Touch and now has a 4th gen iPod Touch. I've been having this issue intermittently for the past 4 months. Chevrolet says it's Apple's problem. Apple says it's Chevrolet's problem. It's happened both before and after system upgrades in the iPHone, it's happened with the phone, with the old iPod and with the new one. 

I can get in the car, connect the phone and it will work fine while I drive in to town to go the store. Spend 15 minutes in the store, and when I come back out again, it says "Device not supported." I have:
* reset the phone and the iPods (doesn't help), 
* unplugged and plugged the phone/ipod back in (doesn't help), 
* turned off the car, unplugged the phone, waited a minute, restarted the car, plugged the phone it again
* turned off the car, NOT unplugged the phone, waited a minute, restarted the car again; 
* turned off the iphone/ipod and turned it back on;
* turned off the iphone/ipod AND turned the car on and off (both unplugging the phone and not unplugging the phone) and turned it back on;
* bought a brand new ipod and tried that; 

Nothing helps. This is truly and totally random as to when the car is going to cop an attitude and decide not to play the music on the phone. It's not consistent as to day or night, it's not consistent as to how long the car has sat from last time it was driven, it's not consistent as to the outdoor temperatures... It's making me CRAZY. 

Can anybody help????

The only consistent thing is the car ...


----------



## bcts622 (Jun 13, 2013)

Bbelle1194 said:


> I have had a 2012 Cruze LS for a year now. I've had the same iPhone 4 the whole time, my son had a 2nd gen iPod Touch and now has a 4th gen iPod Touch. I've been having this issue intermittently for the past 4 months. Chevrolet says it's Apple's problem. Apple says it's Chevrolet's problem. It's happened both before and after system upgrades in the iPHone, it's happened with the phone, with the old iPod and with the new one.
> 
> I can get in the car, connect the phone and it will work fine while I drive in to town to go the store. Spend 15 minutes in the store, and when I come back out again, it says "Device not supported." I have:
> * reset the phone and the iPods (doesn't help),
> ...



I am having almost the same problem! I've had my cruze for about 3 months and mine is with my iPod. I worked 9 days out of 10 but the only way I have found to get it to work again is resetting the iPod. And I have yet to get my phone to work, it either dont play the music or wont connect at all and then the iPod wont connect after the phone is tried! I don't know if it is the apple products or the cruze but it is frustrating!!!


----------



## nosaj81 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine works just fine almost all the time. When it doesn't I unplug and replug and all is well. Sometimes just reseting your iPhone or iPod will correct what ever issues that you might have.


----------

